# Newly Bought 2014 Diesel Hot Near Front Wheel Bumpers and Headlights/ Foggy Windshield/ Screeching sound



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I'll start backwards. The coolant gauge should be 1 tick below the center line when fully warmed up. During the summer this happens in about 5 minutes of driving, maybe a little longer. In very cold weather it may not fully warm up at all unless you are on the freeway.

If your car is not deleted, make sure you get Dexos2 or ACEA C3 compatible oil. This can be found at Wal Mart as Pennzoil Euro L 5-30 or Advance as Pennzoil Euro 0-30.

If there is a loud screech, yeah I would look at that but I don't know what it could be without hearing it. If it's constant, maybe a rock stuck in the break pads?

Foggy window - don't know man, my windows are foggy every morning. Set your coolant level to the line when the car is cold and keep an eye on it.

Area around the headlights are hot - again don't know, never heard of people complaining about that. Maybe the lights just heat it up? I don't touch my car like that but as long as the paint/clear is not pealing up it's probably fine, there's nothing really in that area to generate heat other than the lights. The hood mat on these is pretty thick and it definitely gets very hot under the hood during normal operating condition.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Foggy windshield could point to a leak in the heater core.


----------

